# The Earl Dog



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Ch. Earl UCD URO1 SDC1 SDC2 CSAU CGC 
I haven't posted any photos for awhile so here a few.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw what a handsome boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love that Earl boy  the 2nd pic is my favorite! Such a stud


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Top notch!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Love this boy! Good work!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Second pic is my favorite..great shots and nice job with him!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Earl IS a pearl. Never tire of looking at his pictures. What a great bod.

Joe


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Real good looking guy!!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Super handsome!


----------



## susiealaska (Jan 11, 2013)

*Your dog looks like mine*

sorry this is a duplicate


----------



## susiealaska (Jan 11, 2013)

*Your dog looks like mine*



Trapboi103 said:


> Real good looking guy!!!


This is for Trapboi103
We don't know where our dog came from BUT he looks A LOT like yours in the pic you have posted of your dog. Would you please tell me about your dog? I would really like to see a larger pic of yours and if you would e=mail me I will send a pic of my Havoc so you can see if he looks like your dog to you. I'm a real person with a mission to find out anything I can about my precious pooch. I can't get a pic posted on this site, sorry. But, of course, I think your dog is beautiful![email protected]
PLEASE help if you can. (We have had him for five years)
Thank you,
Susie


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Handsome Earl!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Earl sure did mature nicely


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh how did i miss this? I love Earl pics! He is so handsome! Love that last one.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks you all for the nice complements on Earl. I'm really happy with how he's matured and I'm looking forward to getting his UCDX in 2015.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!! Love the first shot with his intense focus!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Handsome boy!


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

He is such a good looking dog! Definitely one of my favorites on GP!!!!


----------

